# Altura Night Vision



## wintergreen (12 Jul 2014)

Altura night vision jacket in red size small.
This is used but in reasonable condition. Size small.
Its one of my Dads finds and probably came from a flea market or charity shop somewhere but being 5'11" and over 13 stone its never going to fit me 
Free to good home.
I can post it (wont be able to post it until Tuesday at the earliest) or if local you are welcome to pick it up from the North Manchester M9 area.


----------



## jhawk (12 Jul 2014)

Would you post to Canada? (Semi-serious).


----------



## Saluki (12 Jul 2014)

I wish that I was small


----------



## wintergreen (12 Jul 2014)

Saluki said:


> I wish that I was small


Me too. lol


----------



## wintergreen (12 Jul 2014)

jhawk said:


> Would you post to Canada? (Semi-serious).


I guess if you are willing to pay the postage It doesn't matter where it gets posted too. I have no idea what it would cost.


----------



## jhawk (12 Jul 2014)

Ah, they go by weight, I guess. And generally it is very expensive... Perhaps once I've been paid. Don't hold onto it by any means, sell if you can. But I'll enquire once I've got some money and if it's still available then maybe we can work it out.


----------



## cyberknight (12 Jul 2014)

Can i have second dibs ? sounds like it will fit me perfect as im 5 foot 7 and 10 1/2 stone
Happy to pay p and p


----------



## wintergreen (12 Jul 2014)

I used to send stuff to the states quite often and it was very expensive. A friend used to want Cadburys fruit and nut chocolate bars sent over and the postage cost more than the chocolate. So it may not be worth sending.


----------



## jhawk (12 Jul 2014)

wintergreen said:


> I used to send stuff to the states quite often and it was very expensive. A friend used to want Cadburys fruit and nut chocolate bars sent over and the postage cost more than the chocolate. So it may not be worth sending.



Totally understand, not a problem at all. Give it to @cyberknight.


----------



## wintergreen (12 Jul 2014)

jhawk said:


> Totally understand, not a problem at all. Give it to @cyberknight.


I will do, sorry about that but I honestly don't think it would be cost effective to post to Canada. You could probably pick up a used one just the same on ebay for less than the price of international postage.


----------



## stephec (12 Jul 2014)

wintergreen said:


> I used to send stuff to the states quite often and it was very expensive. A friend used to want Cadburys fruit and nut chocolate bars sent over and the postage cost more than the chocolate. So it may not be worth sending.



That's like my cousin when he used to live in North Carolina, my auntie spent a fortune sending him bars of Bournville.


----------



## wintergreen (12 Jul 2014)

stephec said:


> That's like my cousin when he used to live in North Carolina, my auntie spent a fortune sending him bars of Bournville.


Its funny the things people miss when they move away. A mate of mine moved down south used to drive back up north every now and then to stock up on Hollands pies  I think he can buy them down there now so its saving him a fortune in petrol but putting inches on his waist.


----------



## brand (4 Aug 2014)

Arhhhhh I am in Manchester now, I only just noticed this. I am medium so it probably wouldn't have fitted. Either way I am back to Lincolnshire tomorrow morning so I will never find out.
I get brother to bring things over from US saves a fortune on postage and taxes.


----------

